

Ex-Soviet Programmers Take On India in $48 Billion Market - T-A
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-09-16/ex-soviet-programmers-take-on-india-in-48-billion-market.html

======
gautamsomani
Agreed! The programmers in the top IT companies of India may have good skills,
but over all the skill-level is very poor.

Most of the CS-Engineering graduates, having spent 4 years learning the
concepts of CS, still won't be able to write a simple code demonstrating a
simple Data Structure after graduation, or a complex loop.

India really needs to improve the basic level of Programming education
provided in its common universities.

